# Topics > Projects >  Birdly, Zurich University of the Arts, Max Rheiner, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - birdly.com

youtube.com/@somniacs5077

vimeo.com/birdly

facebook.com/BirdlyVR

twitter.com/Birdly

linkedin.com/company/somniacs

instagram.com/birdly_vr

Head of the project - Max Rheiner

----------


## Airicist

Birdly - Teaser
April 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

birdly exhibit gameplay 

 Published on Aug 10, 2014




> birdly VR exhibit, touring the US from the Zurich University of the Arts. Hosted at Swissnex San Francisco.

----------


## Airicist

Birdly Trailer II
August 31, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Birdly - Splitscreen
August 31, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Flying the Birdly Virtual Reality Simulator 

 Published on Sep 2, 2014




> We strap on an Oculus Development Kit and mount Birdly, a full-motion virtual reality rig that simulates flying. It's one of the most awesome and intuitive VR experiences we've ever had, and we chat with Birdly's creators to learn how it works.

----------


## Airicist

Birdly and HTC Vive let you fly like a bird over Manhattan

Published on Jun 1, 2016

----------

